# Grizzly Machines Compared To Craftex



## Don B (Apr 18, 2014)

There is quit a few post on this forum about Grizzly machine tools, I've never seen a Grizzly machine tool myself but here in Canada we have Busy Bee Tools and they sell the Craftex line of machines, I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both lines of machines and are they a comparable product.)


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 18, 2014)

Can't say that I have owned and operated both but I own a Craftex CT043N and have often referred to Grizzly manuals (G0750G and G4003)for specific info on adjustments, maintenance and parts. The components might vary a little but it seems that they are mechanically identical in many ways.


----------



## road (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,  from my exp. Craftex is a poor quality toy, I have a b1979c 7x8 lathe . 
It has been a pain in my side for over a year.  done almost every mod that can improve it and I am still not happy with it. 

Oh and BTW Cratex / Busy Bee  are no help at all for customer service. 

parts were cheaper from Grizzly too. 

Just got a South Bend 9 x 23 with V belts to rebuild . 

after that I will  put the craftex up for sale


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tozguy said:


> Can't say that I have owned and operated both but I own a Craftex CT043N and have often referred to Grizzly manuals (G0750G and G4003)for specific info on adjustments, maintenance and parts. The components might vary a little but it seems that they are mechanically identical in many ways.



What is your general opinion on Craftex? I don't own one but do own a Grizzly G4003G and G0755. Both of these are excellent machines for a lacky like me with no formal metal lathe/mill experience.

Dave


----------



## Don B (Apr 18, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> What is your general opinion on Craftex? I don't own one but do own a Grizzly G4003G and G0755. Both of these are excellent machines for a lacky like me with no formal metal lathe/mill experience.
> 
> Dave



I have friends that have them and I had a Craftex mill for a few years, it was OK for what I wanted it for, I had mine mostly just for roughing out, my experience with Craftex stuff is disassemble it immediately before use and remove burrs, chips and crud from where it shouldn't be, on mine the intermediate piece that goes between the X and Y axis would rock on the layout stone, for there price there not bad but if the budget allows I'd certainly look elsewhere.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 18, 2014)

Don B said:


> I have friends that have them and I had a Craftex mill for a few years, it was OK for what I wanted it for, I had mine mostly just for roughing out, my experience with Craftex stuff is disassemble it immediately before use and remove burrs, chips and crud from where it shouldn't be, on mine the intermediate piece that goes between the X and Y axis would rock on the layout stone, for there price there not bad but if the budget allows I'd certainly look elsewhere.



Dave,
If you already own Grizzly's then I envy you and not only because of the paint color. I plan to swing by the Grizzly showroom in PA this summer.

My opinion on a new Craftex CT043N lathe is that I got a lot of machine for the money (3000$ + tx +shipping). As Don B said however it needed to be openned up, cleaned and adjusted. I openned it up just out of curiousity and was very glad that I did. Busy Bee replaced two of the D1-4 cams free of charge when I complained about how buggered they were. There were a few things loose in the gearbox that I found in time to prevent a disaster. Nevertheless it got me started up the learning curve. All I need is something to play with. No plans to replace it but I may get a used lathe to rebuild just for something to do. Then I will have something to compare to the Craftex.

Hope this helps.


----------

